# Best place for soap to cure.



## maggiemarieoc (Jan 23, 2016)

I've been going thru my tutorials and no one has much information on the curing process. I'm assuming I should leave it uncovered but what about the temp of the room and are there any other specifics I should know?


----------



## paillo (Jan 23, 2016)

I leave mine uncovered on bakers' racks in a room with good air circulation. When I was first starting out I cured in a closed cupboard, and discovered what DOS is. My soaping room is no different from the rest of the house, I keep it about 68 degrees.


----------



## JayJay (Jan 23, 2016)

I would add that humidity is not your friend. Keeping the air dry helps.


----------



## LoveOscar (Jan 23, 2016)

I leave my soaps to cure on a shelf on my plant rack, which has two small, high powered fans blowing on it constantly. And I live in a super humid area (60-80% on a given day this winter) so those fans are never going off lol. I'm not sure the soap is supposed to be under two broad spectrum light bulbs like they are, but I haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 23, 2016)

I cure mine on shelving lined with needlepoint plastic. They get air circulation.  Right now it's really dry due to the cold and during the summer when it's humid I leave the fan on.


----------



## paillo (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey Jessica, I've been considering putting some of mine on a bakers' rack in a small, sunny, well-ventilated bathroom, but worried about fading. Have you noticed any of that?


----------



## cinnamaldehyde (Jan 23, 2016)

I cure mind on wire baking racks that are elevated so that the air can circulate on all sides.  Our house temperature is about 68 deg.

I do have a humidifier in the room where I cure... our climate is ridiculously dry in the winter and our humidifier just makes our air more comfortable to breathe.  It doesn't seem to affect my soap curing, but most of my soaps cure for 2+ months.


----------



## Susie (Jan 23, 2016)

I cure mine in those cheap plastic rectangle baskets you can buy for 3/$1 at dollar stores.  I have them on top of a chest of drawers in the guest bedroom.  We have high humidity, also, but I don't use fans on mine.  I figure they are going to end up in the very humid bathroom, so they may as well start getting used to it.  I do, however, avoid oils prone to DOS.


----------



## JayJay (Jan 23, 2016)

Hehehe- "get used to it". That makes sense.  

Don't most air conditioning systems reduce humidity? If the soaps in an air conditioned room, that would help, even if it is humid outdoors.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 23, 2016)

I stack mine in plastic olive crates near the floor furnace - I figure even when it's not on , the pilot light helps reduce the humidity.


----------



## TBandCW (Jan 23, 2016)

I also cure mine on wire bakers racks.  But don't buy the cheap ones at the dollar stores, they will rust and mark up your soaps!


----------



## LoveOscar (Jan 23, 2016)

paillo said:


> Hey Jessica, I've been considering putting some of mine on a bakers' rack in a small, sunny, well-ventilated bathroom, but worried about fading. Have you noticed any of that?



I haven't started adding colorants to my soaps yet, so I don't know if colors will fade. They stay in a very well lit room, with east, south, and west facing windows, and the two broad spectrum grow lights. I haven't noticed fading in my natural soap (milk, shea, oatmeal) or my pink himalayan salt bar. The next soap I do, I want to color it with paprika or turmeric, and I will certainly take note of any color changes.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 24, 2016)

Stackable bakers racks in a corner top shelf in the man cave. The shelves themselves are heavy duty wire. Good air circulation and low humidity ( wood stove). 
Castille and salt bars go in to tissue paper wraps after a month or two so I can write on them and I'm less prone to trying them out too soon.


----------

